# Pleco with swim bladder or bloat



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2018)

I have been researching the epsome salt bath but I can’t find out how often to give him a bath. I just did a bath with 1tablespoon per gal for 15 min. Moved him to another bath with 1/4 tablespoon per gal for 5 min then back in his tank. There is not much change this quick But how often do I give the bath. Pleco’s and salts don’t mix very well. Anybody have any advice?


----------



## TheGreatSlayer (Jun 30, 2018)

did you try feeding it cooked peas? i dont know the exact ways to prepare the peas but i have read they are very good at treating bloat. maybe another member can chime in on how to prepare them?


----------



## FishoftheTropics (Jul 13, 2018)

TheGreatSlayer said:


> did you try feeding it cooked peas? i dont know the exact ways to prepare the peas but i have read they are very good at treating bloat. maybe another member can chime in on how to prepare them?



I simply boil frozen green peas and then mash them up a bit with my fingers (before putting the mash into the water). Feed the fish for about a week with these mashed peas and see if that helps. You may also have to fast the fish for a few days beforehand, if it is food induced bloat. Hope that helps!


----------

